# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  تبين الزوج الصالح باذن الله ؟ ... طريقه مضمونه ان شاءالله

## نبضي استغفاري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مقدمه :*
*كل بنت تتمنى تتزوج بزوج تحلم فيه من يوم كانت صغيره ومافي شي مستحيل على ربك الكريم 
جبت لك دعاء عجبني وقوي جدا في طلب الزوج من الله تعالى ...*
*الله الي اخرج يونس من ثلاث ظلمات والي نزل المعجزات والي يرزق النمله في حجرها قادر ان يرزقك بكل شي تتمنيه بس لازم تطيعينه ,وتتركين المعاصي الي ترد الدعاء اتركيها لوجه الله**وتذكري من ترك شيء لله عوضه الله خيرا منه**وادعي الله سبحانه وتعالي يسحتي من عبده اذا رفع يده**يستحي سبحانه ان يردك .. يالله ما اعظمك يالله ما اكرمك ..*
*نصيحه :**لازم تصبرين وتلحين بالدعاء والاهم من ذلك تثقين ثقه تامه في ربك وقدرته سبحانه وتعالى

ويفضل تقرءونه في قيام الليل وآخر ساعة من الجمعة وبين الآذان والإقامة لأنها ساعات مباركة ( يعنى اختاري الأوقات المستجابة واوقات نزول المطر وفي السجود )

ولاتنسين خواتك وصديقاتك وقريباتك اذكريهم باسمائهن عشان يصير دعاء بظهر الغيب وتدعي لك الملائكه بالمقابل ان شاءالله


طبعا قبل ماتبدين الدعاء صلي على الرسول واستغفري ربك
واكثري التسبيح في كل الاوقات وقراءة القران الكريم

الخطوات باختصار:

أولا : ذكر الله وثناء علية ومدحه وحمد وشكر الله

ثانيا : الصلاة على الحبيب المصطفى صلوات الله علية

ثالثا : الاستغفار من جميع الذنوب

رابعا : ذكر الحاجة بكل دعاء تعرفين أدعية ليس بضروري ما كتبت من أدعية

وذلك بالتكرار كل شيء 3 مرات 


خامسا: الدعاء الأقربون ثم الأصدقاء ثم المسلمين

سادسا : ذكر الله وحمده

سابعا : الصلاة على الرسول وآل البيت وأصحابه تذكروا التذلل. .. 

ارجوا لي و لكم الاجابه و تعجيل الفرج بإذن الله

الدعاء الشامل:
ان لله وان اليه راجعون اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها 
,"لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين".
رب لا تذرني فردا و أنت خير الوارثين","رب إني مسني الضر و أنت ارحم الراحمين" ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء
ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما "

يارب اسألك بجميع اسماءك الحسنى التي سميت بها نفسك او انزلتها في كتابك او استأثرت بها في علم الغيب عندك او علمتها احد من خلقك 
اللهم أنى أريد أن أتزوج فقدر لي من الرجال من هم اعف و أحفظهم لي في نفسي و مالي و أوسعهم رزقا و أعظمهم بركة و قدر لي و لدا طيبا تجعل له خلقا صالحا في حياتي و مماتي
اللهم اسألك ان تسعدني وترزقني بالزوج الصالح الوفي 
يارب يامعطي اعطيني الزوج الصالح عاجلآ غير آجلآ , 
يارب ياجميل ارزقني بالزوج الجميل الذي يراني ملكة الجمال ولا يرى عيوبي
يارب يامنان من علي بالزوج الصالح ذو الحسب والنسب ذو العقل الرزين 
يارب يارزاق ارزقني بالزوج ذو الاخلاق المحمديه والاسلوب الرائع 
اللهم يارزاق ارزقني بزوج رومانسي وحنون يحبني ويعشقني ويسعدني واحبه واسعده 
يارب ياغني اغنيني بحلالك عن حرامك الهم اغنني بفضلك عن من سواك ياغني اغنيني بزوج غني اللهم يا كريم اكرمني بزوج كريم اللهم يارحيم ارحمني بزوج رحيم يعطف علي ويحن علي 
اللهم ارزقني بزوج يفرحني بالمهر الكثير ويحقق امنياتي جميعها ويعينني على طاعتك 





ادعيه جميله ابدئي بها لطلب الزوج

1. "اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي لجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى أن ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فانك على كل شي قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي واحصنى وطهر قلبي
2. "اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"
3. "اللهم انى أعوذ بك من بواري وتأخر زواجي وبطئه وقعودي واسالك أن ترزقنى خيراً مما استحق من الزوج ومما آمل وان تقنعه وأهله بى وتقنعني واهلى به"
4. أخيراً وليس أخرا.. كثري من الصدقات.. عشان تقل السيئات اللي تمنع الرزق..

دعاء آخر للزواج بأذن الله 

اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الأعظم انك انت الله لا إله إلا أنت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤا أحد أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يعينني على طاعتك و يعينني على تربية الذرية الصالحة...."" ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما "" اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح ..تقي ..هني ..عاشقا لله ورسوله.. ناجح 
في حياته ..أكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي "" اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني وبين زوجي الذي يكون غني بدينه وأخلاقه وماله ويهنيني ويسعدني ويفرح قلبي "" اللهم اجمع بين قلبي وقلب زوجي علي حبك وحب نبيك صلي الله عليه وسلم "(((يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون وإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون ارزقني بزوج صالح وذرية صالحة تقر بهما العيون )))*-*-*- وأيضاً ((( يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعالاً لما يريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا يضام وبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة الطيبة ))) اللهم يامغيث اغثني, اللهم يامغيث اغثني, اللهم يامغيث اغثني**دعواتكم لي بالزوج الصالح اللي يسعدني* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## RoyalDeser

مشكورة اختي ماقصرتي

الموضوع من اجتهادج ولا منقول 

الله يرزقني ويرزقج اميين

----------


## ليندااااا

الله يرزق كل بنت بما تتمناه 
يزاج الله خير حبوبة

----------


## عطر 77

الله يزوج كل عازب وعازبه

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

منقول بس عدلت فيه شوي

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقج

----------


## American.Stor

رروووعة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج حببيبتي ما قصرتي والله يرزقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## ريحه المسك

مشكوووره ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ,,,

----------


## alam00ra

رب لا تذرني فردا و أنت خير الوارثين","رب إني مسني الضر و أنت ارحم الراحمين" ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير
ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء

----------


## شوق_shj

الله يرزقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ياالله يارزاق

----------


## RoyalDeser

اتوقع انه السر انه ف قيام الليل

انا ماقدر انش للقيام الليل قبل الفير شو اسويييييييييي

----------

